# squeeking over bumps when it's cold



## ckalola (Feb 19, 2006)

hello all. i have a quick question regarding my 1999 altima. when the weather is cold, the front and rear make a squeeking / crunching noise when going over bumps. the suspension is stock. the noise is not reproducible when i bounce the front or rear. the struts seems to be ok. what do y'all think it could be??? thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ckalola said:


> hello all. i have a quick question regarding my 1999 altima. when the weather is cold, the front and rear make a squeeking / crunching noise when going over bumps. the suspension is stock. the noise is not reproducible when i bounce the front or rear. the struts seems to be ok. what do y'all think it could be??? thanks in advance for your replies.


sounds like the rubber bushings in the control arms. you could have an alignment shop look at it. some places will do a free inspection of the undercarriage for you.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Mine does the same but only when the car takes a big dip. Normally it doesn't happen unless the road gets really bumpy so it doesn't bother me that often. It sounds larger than a bushing noise so I think it's somehow related to the spring compression. I think silicone spray on the rubber parts will probably fix it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

gfriedman said:


> Mine does the same but only when the car takes a big dip. Normally it doesn't happen unless the road gets really bumpy so it doesn't bother me that often. It sounds larger than a bushing noise so I think it's somehow related to the spring compression. I think silicone spray on the rubber parts will probably fix it.


that will work, but the spray attracts dirt. he could try graphite dry lube. at the same time, he needs to check to see if the rubber wrapping is still on the springs.


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, putting your springs in without the rubber makes for a noisy ride. Don't ask me how I know...


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I've had a lot of undercar noise on my 2000 Altima SE... it actually turned out to be the exhaust. The brackets had rotted off and the squeeking was the rusted metal ends rubbing against each other. And the thumping was the rear part of the exhaust hitting the frame in the back. It really sucks. I've had it going on for a while now. I'm going to use a universal bracket to fix the back. But this may be another place for you guys to look. Good luck with it

Darktide


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

bobdole said:


> Yeah, putting your springs in without the rubber makes for a noisy ride. Don't ask me how I know...


how do you know? :thumbup: 









i agree with asleep on this one


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

enjoy_incubus said:


> how do you know? :thumbup:


I said don't ask!


enjoy_incubus said:


> i agree with asleep on this one


What else is new?




lol, took me a sec to realize who you were. Why the different name? </threadjack>


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

bobdole said:


> I said don't ask!
> 
> What else is new?
> 
> ...


hehe, i lost my password and they wont change my name


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Front/rear sway bar bushings. Very common problem. Lube them or better to just replace them now.


----------



## nismobleed (Mar 29, 2005)

I had the same problem. Mine was ball joint and outer tie rod end.


----------

